# Cannot Tighten My Kwikset Deadbolt Without Screws!



## chrisstebbins (Apr 26, 2011)

Please help, our Kwikset deadbolt chassis is becoming loose, and I cannot tighten it up!  There are no screws, please see the pictures below.

I followed these instructions online, 
How to Remove a Deadbolt Lock Without Screws | eHow.com

However, I press the awl directly into the small hole in the shaft of the thumb latch, and it will not release!

Please help!  :help:







Here's the key side, and you can see it very loose.





Here's the thumb latch that will not release!


----------



## TheDoorGuy (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi there,
That little hole is not a push hole, it is an allen wrench hole.
Find the right size allen wrench and turn that little screw a couple of turns.
Do not try to remove it completely....Just back it off the shaft and you
will release the thumbturn.  After you take that off just pry gently with
a clean putty knife under the decorative plate on the lock.
It will come off and expose the two screws that you seek!

Best of luck!
RC/DG


----------

